# Traveling in Pick-up with guns.



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Has anyone used any of the following sliding drawer systems for gun storage when traveling in a pick-up?


Cargo Caddy
Gun Vault
Homemade 

Just got a $2,500.00 quote back from gun vault, and a $550.00 ESTIMATED quote back from Cargo caddy.

Putting some sort of system in a company supplied Ram crew cab pick-up that I will be turning back in within Two (2) years or so.

Hate to spend 2.5K on something that may not fit my next truck, or end up selling it at a substantial loss...

Please offer me your opinions owners!

Thanks,


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

steelsetter said:


> Has anyone used any of the following sliding drawer systems for gun storage when traveling in a pick-up?
> 
> Cargo Caddy
> Gun Vault
> Homemade


Yes, the homemade system. I kept the rifles in those long rifle cases and the handguns in the briefcase storage containers. Ammo was kept in the military OD green ammo cans.

If I had to leave the truck to go into a supermarket or some kind of store I took the long guns and the handgun cases and put them inside the truck and locked the doors.

Sometimes I would throw a jacket and a cap on top and it looked like a bunch of clutter in a truck. No problems in 30 years. Not much different doing that versus putting the guns in a locker that is still in the back of the truck.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Are thes things lag bolted to the bed. The ones I'm looking at are all for suv's. The cargo caddy's i mean. I'm with alex on this one, just thow it in the cab if you have to run in somewhere. Tell the boss to get you a Ram next time with the new Ram Box. It looks sweet.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

No experience with the products, but wonder if a truck tool box would do what you want, they're a fraction of the cost and you can pick up used ones like the one below for under $200 used on craig's list. The one below sells for about a grand new.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Sib said:


> No experience with the products, but wonder if a truck tool box would do what you want, they're a fraction of the cost and you can pick up used ones like the one below for under $200 used on craig's list. The one below sells for about a grand new.


The problem with truck tool boxes is the fact that they are an easy target. Most are easy to breech, and most folks assume items of value are inside. I've had a bunch. The whole purpose of the truck vault is that is resembles the bed of your truck. With a cap on top, a quick look in will not reveal anything to a smash and grab crook. Plus, the truck vault still allows you to use the bed of the truck....they hold like 2000#, so lumber, atv's etc can still be hauled. With a cap, and a locking tailgate, the vault drawers are virutally inaccesable...at least quickly. I would love one for as much as I travel with my hunting and fishing gear, not to mention optics, ammo etc. But that kind of security and versatility does not come cheap!! High end tool boxes like Sib posted are not a bad option, they just notify potential criminals that you likely have valuables in your rig.


----------



## Tink (Feb 26, 2007)

An example for comparison. 

I was at a state game area when my brothers truck was broke into and things were stolen. We had put our back up guns in his tool box and locked it. Everything was taken out of the cab but they never bothered with the tool box. We got lucky. The moral of the story is the window is still easier to get throught than the tool box. At least that is what I take away from it.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have had the Truck Vault in my last two pickups and found it to be everything that their advertizing claimed. They are expensive but it would not be difficult to build one yourself. They are not bolted down but depend on their weight(aprox 600#) to keep them in place. With a black bed, black carpet on top of the Truck Vault and tinted windows, they are extremely hard to see in the bed of the truck. They provide an incredible ammount of storage space at the cost of about a foot of lost depth in the truck bed. For an SUV, I build one myself to fit a Chevy Blazer and it worked just as well.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried one of these?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...121_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat20121&rid=

it says there is a lock for it as well.

I know it doesn't hold as much as a drawer...but at least your guns.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

I am plunking down the cash for the cargo caddy's and take it from there.

Will put a 5/8" plywood cover over the top of them cut to fit my rubber anti slide mat.

Figure it is better than my current way of hauling guns on sales trips.

Heading out west more and more and would like to carry more firepower with me discreetly as prairie dog season cometh!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is the best bed mounted one on the market. http://www.truckvault.com/ It is not a cheap made POS that you will regret buying.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Not sure what you guys pay for the truck vault systems but this is what I use for bird hunting. Homemade drawer system. I leave it in the truck year round. I think I built it for $100.00 or so. 




















here is an old post you might find interesting:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202845&highlight=saturday+project


----------

